# how to make a compound bow string?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

1st off : :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

2nd : Member 60x has put together a starter kit , contact him for details


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

60x or deezlin


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Once you have your equipment. Here is some links.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1190752
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1427451
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1356672
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60235
These will help you with better understanding the building process.

Hutch


----------



## twpbaseball10 (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks guys. this helps


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Spend some time searching this forum. Look at every post that has anything to do with string making, both materials and equipment and technique, and take notes. You will find a number of things that most folks agree with and also a number of personal preferences. Compile the consensus items and select the personal preference items that you think will work for you. There is more than enough excellent information on string making that AT members have shared to get you properly started making acceptable strings. Of course there is a learning curve but even the first string does not have to be a disaster. This method worked for me and its time to say THANKS to all of the contributors.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

Tag


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

BlackRiverHA said:


> Tag


you do realize on top right under "THREAD TOOLS" there is a "suscribe to thread" function where you can have it saved for you..... posting up TAG does nothing...


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> you do realize on top right under "THREAD TOOLS" there is a "suscribe to thread" function where you can have it saved for you..... posting up TAG does nothing...


I have read numerous rude posts by you. Not that I need to explain to a genius like you who is an expert in everything.......but..... Since I don't have 13000 posts, it's easy for me to look at my recent posts up top to find a thread I tag. I can also see find it easy by looking for the little green thing which means I posted in such thread. I also don't like the subscribe crap because I don't want to be notified everytime someone like you responds. and this thread has some great links in it others may enjoy. Make sense?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

BlackRiverHA said:


> I have read numerous rude posts by you. Not that I need to explain to a genius like you who is an expert in everything.......but..... Since I don't have 13000 posts, it's easy for me to look at my recent posts up top to find a thread I tag. I can also see find it easy by looking for the little green thing which means I posted in such thread. I also don't like the subscribe crap because I don't want to be notified everytime someone like you responds. and this thread has some great links in it others may enjoy. Make sense?


When you subscribe to a thread you can choose how or if you want to be notified. Your default settings will not subscribe to a thread when you "tag" it. Like you said, you go do this then look at your recent posts. But what I have found through experience is that it is better to subscribe to a thread. In your control panel you can set all kinds of sub folders to contain different types of thread topics. I have about 12-15 different folders, from string making to butchering. Easiest way by far to find topics for later reference. 

Not trying to be a but, just wish more people would use this instead of filling pages of "tag" posts in one thread.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893

Try this thread, it will take you a long way.

Automan


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

Every string builder was once in the same situation as you now find yourself. Yes, even me. :wink:

I started with a jig from Deezlin. It came with a DVD that explained everything I needed to know. Picked up a trick or two from this forum and never looked back.

You'll do well, just dive in and get some experience.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Take your time and read as much as you can, and you will get much info on this forum and other sites. Everyone had their own way of doing things, but the basics are the same.
I'm am so happy that I had learned to make strings. After a lot of trial and error I have come to be very happy how my strings come out. Best thing I did was learn. Now just wish I have 
more free time to make some these days. 

Good part of my learning was due to the great folks on this site. Once you learn you will never look back. As you pick it up you will get addicted.


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the kind helpful replies! Jig is on the way this week, already ordered some string, and I'm reading and watching everything I can! I have been serving with a jig for a while now, so though I can get better that won't be a factor in the learning curve as much as the process.


----------

